# COKE AND A SMILE



## N2TORTS (Mar 3, 2012)

" CAN YOU SAY COKE WITHOUT A SMILE" ?..................














JD~:shy:


----------



## wellington (Mar 3, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL. I always wanted a cockatoo. Never decided to take the plung.


----------



## hlester22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Lol, birds are so funny


----------



## Redstrike (Mar 3, 2012)

That's one happy-looking cockatoo!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 3, 2012)

That is simply precious....


----------



## ascott (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey in that close up his eyes match the can....very beautiful bird


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 3, 2012)

She has her coke fix for the day...


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 3, 2012)

ascott said:


> Hey in that close up his eyes match the can....very beautiful bird



Actually " Sally " is a She .... and some Too' triva for you. They are one of the few birds that even at a young age you can sex determine.
It's all in the color of the eyes. .... the " Iris" to be exact. Boys will have a complete black iris , while females will have a ruddy brown/ copper color.
JD~



dmarcus said:


> She has her coke fix for the day...



you should see her dad! ........I run on that stuff " high octaine"


----------



## Jacob (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## ascott (Mar 3, 2012)

:shy: apologies to the lady....I did not know the eye info....fantastic and thank you


----------

